#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Religions & Eastern Faiths >  >  >  Contact a deity ?

## coffee

Hi, looking for info on contactable deities... are there any ?

Apart from the obvious - God, and also the Tripple Gds. Diana

Thanks, Coffee

----------


## Plarkenstorf

Joe Pesci, Tony Danza, John Travolta.

----------


## VIRAL

Dani Filth, Nina Hagen, Marilyn Manson. And me.

----------


## Jastiv

Kali, Satan, Babalon

----------


## Ziggy_wolf

There you`ve contacted a Diety, now kneel before me!

----------


## devakxes

Michael Jackson isn't dead! He resurrected from the grave because he's God!

.... on another note. Why don't you research deities you can contact from various pantheons... start at Pantheon.org

----------


## Ziggy_wolf

Well in all seriousness, there is this one speell to contact a fire demon I beleive it was, the one Crowley used, wich according to rumours ended quite tragicly. 
I beleive it is in the pax um vox or what ever it`s called again.

----------


## grim789

There are hundreds upon hundreds the goetia it's self have hundred plus. Finding one that is going to suit your reason for the contact. Are you trying to manifest it on a physical? Or trying to meet with it on the astral? Just be careful when doing this you should practice some rituals first learn them well to shield yourself from any unwanted attacks.

----------

